# Worgen und Gobbo Dks



## ødan (24. Juni 2010)

Wen juckt schon die Story?

In etwa das konnte man aus der Erklärung eines Blizzard Mitarbeites entnehmen, als er die Existens von Goblin und Worgen Dks rechtfertigte.
Ich fasse mich kurz und packe mein Anliegen sowie Erklärungen in stichwortartige Unterpunkte.

- Was passt daran nicht?

Worgen und Kezan Goblins waren bis zum Ausbrauch Deathwings aus Tiefenheim von der restlichen Welt isoliert. Sie können also gar nicht erst in Kontakt mit dem Lichking oder sonst irgendeiner untoten Verseuchung gekommen sein.

- Warum will man sie trotzdem einführen?

Man möchte die sogenannte "Heldenklasse" nicht den beiden neuen Völkern vorenthalten... jap, dass wars. Kein weiterer Grund.

- Was ist daran falsch? (ausser dem Lore Bruch)

*Es wird einen weiteren DK Schwall geben.
*Erster Worgen/Goblin auf Stufe 80 Erfolg kann leichter abgegriffen werden.
*Die Worgen DK Kombination könnte zu einem totalen Aussterben aller anderer Allianz Rassen führen.

- Meine Fragen!

Was halter ihr von alledem? Worgen/Gobbo DKs, ja oder nein? Warum?
Würde es etwas bringen die offiziellen WoW Foren mit Beschwerden zu fluten?
Werdet ihr euch einen Worgen/Goblin DK erstellen?


----------



## Chikara (24. Juni 2010)

Gleich mal eine Sache ... wird wohl net von anfang an möglich sein ein Worgen DK zu erstellen , ich meinte das mal iwo gelesen zu haben ... von daher wäre das mit dem Erfolg Blödsinn ...

der Rest ... klar hast du da recht , ohne Frage ...

vllt wird ja die Story für die Goblins und Worgen nach dem erstellen eines DKs eine andere sein ?!
 möglich wäre es doch


----------



## Celestis (24. Juni 2010)

Joa stimm ich zu. War nichmal von einem neuen Script die Rede? Meiner Meinung nach werden die über Kurz oder Lang alle Startgebiete wie die eines DK gestalten.


----------



## Hosenschisser (24. Juni 2010)

Ich erinnere mich, daß schon im Jahr 2005 Goblins und Worgen in der Welt waren und nicht erst mit Cata eingeführt werden.

Mir stellt sich da eher die Frage: Warum sollte Arthas gerade aus Goblins und Worgen keine Todesritter machen wollen?


Mir scheint so, als denken manche Leute, daß in WoW von Anfang an die komplette Lore spielbar ist.


----------



## Celestis (24. Juni 2010)

Das ist aber auch wieder Blödsinn.. Die machen zwar aller Furzlang aus Scheisse Geld, aber die werden kaum JEDES Folk reinreißen. Das man das Dorf bei BSF wiederbeleben wollte war schon lange klar und damit wir, die Horde, nich allzu blöd dastehen und wieder Mimimi machen wie es die Allianz mit den Schamanen gehandhabt hat, bekommen wir eben Goblins.. Seis drum.


----------



## Samaraner (24. Juni 2010)

Worgen und Goblins werden erst im späteren Verlauf von Cataclysm Todesritter sein können. Da viele Spieler natürlich sofort einen Goblin/Worgen haben wollen, wird die Anzahl der DKs eher noch zurückgehen statt zu steigen. Was an einem Worgentodesritter besonders sein soll verstehe ich auch nicht, da bitte ich um Aufklärung.

Loretechnisch können nur wenige Völker DKs werden. Da blizz aber die Heldenklasse für alle Völker zugänglich machen wollen, haben sie das außer Acht gelassen. Der DK hat nun mal eine Sonderstellung als Heldenklasse.

Edit: Habe mir gerade die Umfrage durchgelesen. Insbesondere die Antwortmöglichkeiten der zweiten Frage sind sehr arm. Mir fehlt da ein "Es bringt nichts weil es Schwachsinn ist"


----------



## Caunirauka (24. Juni 2010)

1. gobbos- und worgen-dks werden erst später in cata zu haben sein also ist der first worg/goblin erfolg nicht einfach abzugreifen 
2. sie waren schon immer da wieso also nicht 
...
3. taurenpalas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darussios (24. Juni 2010)

Ich bin deiner Meinung zwecks dem Lorebruch, Goblins hielten sich von den Schlachtfeldern in Lordaeron fern, ergo konnten sie noch nie Opfer des Lichkönigs werden und Worgen aka. die Gilneas-Menschen isolierten sich hinter ihrem Greymane Wall und kamen auch noch nie in Kontakt mit der Geißel.
Da Cataclysm nach dem Fall von Arthas spielt, sollte es keine DK's auf Seiten der Goblins und Worgen geben, es passt chronologisch nicht.

Mit der Argumentation, die Blizz an den Tag legt, um Goblin- und Worgen-DK's zu rechtfertigen, werden sicherlich bald alle Klassen für alle Völker zugänglich gemacht werden, man will sie ja schließlich nicht den diversen Völkern vorenthalten.

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob DK's für Gobos und Worgen sofort nach Catarelease verfügbar sind oder nicht, deswegen äußere ich mich nicht dazu.
Ebenso würde ich gerne wissen, warum die Worgen-DK-Kombo zum Aussterben aller Allianzrassen führt, das erschließt sich mir nicht.

Ob es was bringt, die offiziellen Foren mit Whinebeiträgen zu fluten?
Meiner Meinung nach ja, all die Kiddies, die nach Racechange, Factionchange, diversen Klassenbuffs/-nerfs etc geschrien haben, haben ja letztendlich das gekriegt was sie wollten, warum sollte es also nicht funktionieren?
Es ist traurig, aber wahr.

Ich würde mir keinen Worgen- oder Goblin-DK erstellen, schlichtweg einfach wegen der angeführten Mängel, weil ich einen habe und mir auch überhaupt nicht vorstellen kann, dass das ansatzweise gut aussieht.


----------



## Indygor (24. Juni 2010)

*troll ein*
Der TE stinkt nach Horde. So ist auch die Umfrage.
*troll aus*


Ich finde die Gründe gut, warum es KEINE Worgen- oder Goblin-DKs geben soll. Wenn die jeweilige Völker isoliert waren, warum sollen sie nach dem Tod vom LK plötzlich auftauchen. War das nicht so, dass die Worgen irgendwie immun gegen die Seuche waren? Korrigiert mich, wenn ich mich irre.
Und die Scourge waren größtenteils nur in den Östlichen Königreichen und Nordend. Ich kenne kein Gebiet in Kalimdor, dass von den Untoten heimgesucht war. Von den Inseln von Kezan ganz zu schweigen.

Daher meine klare Antwort - NEIN, es sollen keine Worgen- und Goblin-DKs geben.


----------



## DenniBoy16 (24. Juni 2010)

naja storymäßig passt es schon ...

die blutprinzen haben ja arugal wiederbelebt und der hat in den grizzlyhügeln ja ne kleine worgenstadt errichtet ... spricht ja nichts dagegen dass der lk mal sammeln gegangen ist für seine elite^^

sicher sind auch goblins im krieg gegen die geißel verreckt und auch bi denen spricht nichts gegen eine wiedererweckung in den rängen der geißel

und nach dem sturz des lk schließen sich ja mit cata auch offiziere der geißel den verlassenen an (sicher auch einige der neuen sk armee ... also, thema geklärt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




erstellen werde ich mir trotzdem keinen ... bin mit meiner jetzigen seuchenschleuder ziemlich zufrieden^^



foren überfluten bringt nichts weil gerade alle meckern das cata zu einfach wird ... und wenns schwerer wird meckern die dass es zu schwer ist
nehmts doch einfach so wies ist ... blizz hat die lore erfunden und darf sie ändern bzw erweitern wie sie lustig ist


----------



## Schnubbel :> (24. Juni 2010)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Warum sollte Arthas gerade aus Goblins und Worgen keine Todesritter machen wollen?



Naja, eigentlich ist Arthas ja "tot", aber man kennt Blizz, kein Boss ist je wirklich tot. xD


----------



## Ugnar (24. Juni 2010)

Darussios schrieb:


> Ich bin deiner Meinung zwecks dem Lorebruch, Goblins hielten sich von den Schlachtfeldern in Lordaeron fern, ergo konnten sie noch nie Opfer des Lichkönigs werden und Worgen aka. die Gilneas-Menschen isolierten sich hinter ihrem Greymane Wall und kamen auch noch nie in Kontakt mit der Geißel.
> Da Cataclysm nach dem Fall von Arthas spielt, sollte es keine DK's auf Seiten der Goblins und Worgen geben, es passt chronologisch nicht.
> 
> *Mit der Argumentation, die Blizz an den Tag legt, um Goblin- und Worgen-DK's zu rechtfertigen, werden sicherlich bald alle Klassen für alle Völker zugänglich gemacht werden, man will sie ja schließlich nicht den diversen Völkern vorenthalten.*
> ...


----------



## Hosenschisser (24. Juni 2010)

Darussios schrieb:


> Ich bin deiner Meinung zwecks dem Lorebruch, Goblins hielten sich von den Schlachtfeldern in Lordaeron fern, ergo konnten sie noch nie Opfer des Lichkönigs werden und Worgen aka. die Gilneas-Menschen isolierten sich hinter ihrem Greymane Wall und kamen auch noch nie in Kontakt mit der Geißel.
> Da Cataclysm nach dem Fall von Arthas spielt, sollte es keine DK's auf Seiten der Goblins und Worgen geben, es passt chronologisch nicht.




Die Grizzlyhügel sind ja sehr weit von Arthas´ Einzugsgebiet entfernt.  Naxxramas lässt grüßen.
Spiel mal mal die Classic-Gebiete und du wirst feststellen das es nicht nur in Gilneas Worgen gibt.

Ich Frage mich wie man so beschränkt denken kann, das man der Meinung ist, daß in einer lebendigen Welt, die Zugehörigen einer Rasse sich nur in den Gebieten aufhalten können, die in einer Spielumsetzung für sie vorgesehen sind?
Was sollte einen Goblin daran hindern als z.B. fahrender Händler in Geißelgebiet zu reisen und dort gefangen genommen zu werden?
Was hält Arthas davon ab bei seiner Invasion, die zum Angriff auf Nordend führte, Goblins, Worgen, Furbolgs oder Gnolle gefangen zu nehmen?  


Ich kann nur wieder betonen, daß WoW NICHT ganz Warcraft beinhaltet.


----------



## Hosenschisser (24. Juni 2010)

Schnubbel schrieb:


> Naja, eigentlich ist Arthas ja "tot", aber man kennt Blizz, kein Boss ist je wirklich tot. xD




Das "Event" um das DK-Startgebiet findet zeitlich vor Arthas´Tod statt;-)


Worgen und Goblins werden nicht erst mit Cata zu DK´s, sondern schon genauso lang wie alle anderen Völker auch. Sind halt nur noch nicht Spielbar, was aber nichts mit Lore zu tun hat, um die ja wohl hier geht.


----------



## Indygor (24. Juni 2010)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Was sollte einen Goblin daran hindern als z.B. fahrender Händler in Geißelgebiet zu reisen und dort gefangen genommen zu werden?
> 
> Was hält Arthas davon ab bei seiner Invasion, die zum Angriff auf Nordend führte, Goblins, Worgen, Furbolgs oder Gnolle gefangen zu nehmen?



Warum denkst du, dass der LK jede shice-Kreatur in seine Reihen haben wollte? Die Welt sollte doch vernichtet werden und nicht nach dem Prinzip "Wer will mit mir spielen?" umgestaltet werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hosenschisser (24. Juni 2010)

Weil es einfach so ist.

Arthas wollte die Welt unterwerfen.
warum sollte er irgend eine Spezies am leben lassen?


----------



## Darussios (24. Juni 2010)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Die Grizzlyhügel sind ja sehr weit von Arthas´ Einzugsgebiet entfernt. Naxxramas lässt grüßen.
> Spiel mal mal die Classic-Gebiete und du wirst feststellen das es nicht nur in Gilneas Worgen gibt.
> 
> Ich Frage mich wie man so beschränkt denken kann, das man der Meinung ist, daß in einer lebendigen Welt, die Zugehörigen einer Rasse sich nur in den Gebieten aufhalten können, die in einer Spielumsetzung für sie vorgesehen sind?
> ...



Verwechsel nicht die Worgen, die von Arugal durch seine Magie nach Azeroth geholt wurden mit den Gilneas-Worgen.

Die Worgen in Duskwood, Ashenvale, im heutigen BSF, sind keine Menschen, das sind richtige, reinrassige Worgen.

Die Gilneas-Menschen werden durch den Fluch, den diese Worgen mitbringen, zu Worgen, sind aber keine reinrassigen Worgen, sieht man daran, dass Worgenspieler außerhalb eines Kampfes eine Menschenform annehmen können.
Die Worgen-DK's wären dann Gilneas-Menschen und das geht loretechnisch nicht, da die Gilneas-Menschen niemals in Kontakt mit der Geißel gekommen sind.
Warum sollte ein Goblin überhaupt in ein Geißelgebiet reisen?
Arthas hielt nix davon ab, alles mögliche gefangen zu nehmen, nur werden aus genannten Gründen keine unter den Gefangenen gewesen sein und erst Recht nicht Gilneas-Menschen.
Zumal, selbst wenn und sie waren einfach nicht spielbar, wo waren sie dann die ganze Zeit? Offenbar waren sie nicht bei den Rittern der Schwarzen Klinge, ergo hätten sie auf Seite der Geißel stehen müssen. Aber warum hätte Arthas sie dann verstecken sollen, anstatt sie auch noch ins Gefecht zu schicken?
Warum überhaupt sollte Arthas aus jedem Wesen, dass er gefangen nimmt, nen Todesritter machen? Die meisten Opfer der Geißel sind normale Fußsoldaten geworden aka. das Kanonenfutter.


----------



## Tokenlord (24. Juni 2010)

Hast du gerade ersnthaft geschrieben das Worgen nicht in Kontakt mit einer untoten Verseuchung gekommen sind? Denk nochmal scharf nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Ich sollte die Zeitspannen in meinem kopf nochmal ordnen... beachtet das nicht xD


----------



## Yuukami (24. Juni 2010)

> Bestimmt, Schurken bekommen ja auch alles wenn sie die Foren zuheulen.



_Unqualifizierter Beitrag. Ganz im ernst, allein dafür sollte man dem Thread keine beachtung schenken. (ich weiß ich tues grade) Aber würde Rogues durch heulen alles bekommen gäbe es KEINEN vanish bug und wir hätte die swirly balls wieder. Und tu nicht so als ob rogues die Heuler-Klasse deluxe sind. Jede klasse heult irgendwo!_

so long Yuukami

tante edit meinte ich soll noch was zum thema schreiben. 

Worgen oder Goblins als Dk? Du hast "Mir egal!" vergessen. Wobei es eigendlich Goblin Dks geben müsste weil sie schon in der alten Welt vertreten sind. Zwar nicht Spielbar, aber immerhin als Volk.


----------



## Lakor (24. Juni 2010)

Caunirauka schrieb:


> 3. taurenpalas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ganz meine Meinung. Wenn man Taurenpalas rechtfertigen kann, dann kann man ALLES rechtfertigen. So Far


----------



## Aganihm (24. Juni 2010)

Es wurde nie behauptet das Cata nach dem Fall des LK anfängt.
Im Trailer sehr verständlich "...während der Kampf gegen den Lichkönig noch andauert...."


----------



## ink0gnito (24. Juni 2010)

Uh versteckes Schurken sind OP mimimi?Wir kriegen gaaanz viel wenn wir die Foren voll heulen, wie z.B der lang ersehnter Vanish fix....oh wait!


----------



## Darussios (24. Juni 2010)

Tokenlord schrieb:


> Hast du gerade ersnthaft geschrieben das Worgen nicht in Kontakt mit einer untoten Verseuchung gekommen sind? Denk nochmal scharf nach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nicht die Gilneas-Menschen aka. die spielbaren Worgen.
Die NPC-Worgen, die reinrassigen Worgen also, sind mit den Untoten in Kontakt gekommen, diese sind allerdings immun gegen die Seuche der Geißel, weswegen sie auch von Arugal, als er noch bei klarem Verstand und Mitglied der Kirin Tor war, in die Welt geholt wurden, weil sie so in Kombination mit ihrer Kampfkraft eine gute Waffe gegen die Geißel sind.


----------



## Norey (24. Juni 2010)

in den Grizzlyhügeln sind genug Worgen warum sollte der LK die nicht umgehauen haben??


tante edit meint wer spielt überhaupt einen Dk?


----------



## Kinqtrazer (24. Juni 2010)

Es wäre wirklich super nen Worg DK oder ein Goblin DK zu haben ich kanns kaum erwarten bis Cata raus kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lakor (24. Juni 2010)

Aganihm schrieb:


> Es wurde nie behauptet das Cata nach dem Fall des LK anfängt.
> Im Trailer sehr verständlich "...während der Kampf gegen den Lichkönig noch andauert...."



Es wird gesagt dass in Azeroth (ausgeschlossen Nordend halt) der Kampf gegen den Lk tobt, allerdings geht es nur darum, dass sich Deathwing grade mal "vorbereitet" und das Übel erst beginnt, nicht doch dass es schon über uns herreinbricht.


----------



## Yuukami (24. Juni 2010)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Uh versteckes Schurken sind OP mimimi?Wir kriegen gaaanz viel wenn wir die Foren voll heulen, wie z.B der lang ersehnter Vanish fix....oh wait!



*cyber-high-five* R.I.P swirly balls da hat alles heulen nichts gebracht


----------



## Hosenschisser (24. Juni 2010)

Darussios schrieb:


> Verwechsel nicht die Worgen, die von Arugal durch seine Magie nach Azeroth geholt wurden mit den Gilneas-Worgen.
> 
> Die Worgen in Duskwood, Ashenvale, im heutigen BSF, sind keine Menschen, das sind richtige, reinrassige Worgen.
> 
> ...



Wieso sollte ich die verwechseln? 

zu 1: Wie gesagt ist es eine lebendige Welt. Das Volk von gilneas hat sich isoliert. Muß das für jeden aus diesem Volk gelten oder können einzelne ihre Heimat verlassen? Leben alle Deutschen in Deutschland?
     	Das Heimatland der Gilneas-Worgen hatte keinen kontakt mit der Geißel, aber das kann nicht für einzelne gelten, die sich überall in der Welt befinden können. Wieso denkt man das nur das was in WoW sichtbar ist, in der Lore existiert und sonst nichts?

zu 2: Aus tausend persönlichen Gründen dessen Aufzählung den Rahmen sprengen würde.

zu 3: gegenfrage. Warum sollten bei der Invasion keine Nekropolen über Gilneas geflogen sein?

zu 4: Tja, was soll man noch sagen. Der alte irrglauben, daß WoW die komplette Lore von anfang an beinhaltet und was nicht spielbar ist gibte es nicht. 

zu 5: Wie du schon richtig schriebst, wurden die *meisten* zu Fußsoldaten, aber eben nicht alle. Also können rein logisch betrachtet, einzelne Worgen und goblins auch DK´s werden.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (24. Juni 2010)

wen juckt schon deine auslegung der story, woher weißt du zu welchem stamm die goblins und worgen dks gehören? die sind schließlich alle versklavt und es rennen genug goblins/worgen seit anbeginn der zeit in azeroth rum

aber ich hab keinen dk und werd mir auch keinen zulegen


----------



## Hamburgperle (24. Juni 2010)

Dein erster Satz trifft es am besten ... wen juckt die Story ... ich spinne den Faden mal weiter ... welche Story ? 

So viel Stilbrüche wie in WoW gibt es wohl selten irgendwo zu sehen. Ich bin bestimmt mit ner Menge Phantasie gesegnet und auch bereit mich auf Drachen und Elfen einzulassen ... aber nen Volk was von einem anderen Planeten *(zum Beispiel: Draenor, Orcs) *gekommen sein soll, und damit ja technologisch in der Lage sein muss, diese weite, Lichtjahre weite Strecke zu überwinden, schickt Ihren LvL 1 Krieger dann mit nen Keule los Eber erschlagen ... so beginnt die Geschichte jedes LvL 1 Orc .... NA SUPER 

Etwas später dann kann unser ORC dann sogar Motorräder fahren ... aber he ... ne AXT ist immer noch die TOP-Waffe dieser Zivilisation ... 

.. wie oft wurde die Logik mit Füssen getreten ... also 

Die Allianz und die Horde ist in BC- und WotLK-Gebieten verbündet, um sich in den Startgebieten immer noch auf die Fresse zu hauen ... hä? ... Ich verbünde mich mit jemandem um ihn dann in anderen Gebieten zu bekämpfen? Jeder Tote Allie oder Hordler ist doch ein fehlender Kämpfer gegen den LK .. diesen übermächtigen Bösewicht ... wozu dann Warsong? und Arathie ? 

... also die Story vergessen und das Spiel sehen wie es Blizz sieht .... als Gaudi zum Geldverdienen ...

PS: Ich spiele immer noch gerne, habe aber aufgehört mich zu ärgern, daß ich beim LvL so viele Tauren und Orcs plätten muss, um dann im BC- und WotLK-Gebieten von meinem Questgeber ein fröhliches "Für die Allianz" als Antwort auf eine erledigte Aufgabe zu hören ....


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (24. Juni 2010)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> Etwas später dann kann unser ORC dann sogar Motorräder fahren ... aber he ... ne AXT ist immer noch die TOP-Waffe dieser Zivilisation ...


nur hat der orc keine ahnung wie und warum das moped funktioniert und sowieso: magie!


----------



## ink0gnito (24. Juni 2010)

Yuukami schrieb:


> *cyber-high-five* R.I.P swirly balls da hat alles heulen nichts gebracht






Jo das sowieso :/ Nur ging ich davon aus, das es hier eh keiner kennen würde, also liess ich den good old Swirly weg ;_;"


----------



## Hosenschisser (24. Juni 2010)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> Dein erster Satz trifft es am besten ... wen juckt die Story ... ich spinne den Faden mal weiter ... welche Story ?
> 
> So viel Stilbrüche wie in WoW gibt es wohl selten irgendwo zu sehen. Ich bin bestimmt mit ner Menge Phantasie gesegnet und auch bereit mich auf Drachen und Elfen einzulassen ... aber nen Volk was von einem anderen Planeten *(zum Beispiel: Draenor, Orcs) *gekommen sein soll, und damit ja technologisch in der Lage sein muss, diese weite, Lichtjahre weite Strecke zu überwinden, schickt Ihren LvL 1 Krieger dann mit nen Keule los Eber erschlagen ... so beginnt die Geschichte jedes LvL 1 Orc .... NA SUPER
> 
> ...




Was du schreibst ist genau der Irrglaube der so weit verberitet ist.

Der Lvl 1 Orc ist NUR die spielkonforme Umsetzung und hat nichts mit Lore zu tun...in der Lore wirst du niemals etwas von einem Level hören. Keine Ahnung wie überhaupt auf sowas kommen kann.


----------



## Hamburgperle (24. Juni 2010)

@ Hosenschisser ... Du hast mich offensichtlich nicht verstanden ... eine Zivisilation, die in der Lage ist, zwischen Planeten zu wandern, kämpft nicht mit Keulen .. egal welches LvL .... Punkt aus Ende ... sry.

Dafür kann es keine, wie Du es nennst, lore.... Begründung geben. 

Was glaubst Du, warum irgendwann die Plattenrüstungen der Ritter, die über Jahrhunderte sinnvoll waren, an Bedeutung verloren? Weil irgendwann Waffen (vermutlich Schusswaffen) dieser Art von Rüstung ihre Wirkung nahm ... es gab eine technologische Weiterentwicklung.

Ich wollte mit meinem Text vermitteln, daß ich es für ausgeschlossen halte, eine "lore .. irgendwas Begründung" zu finden dafür, daß Spezies Reisemöglichkeiten zwischen Planeten aber keine Waffen erfinden können. Nach dem Motto .. sie erfanden Raumschiffe oder krümmten die Zeit-Raum-Achse oder was immer, um Lichtjahre zu reisen, aber he ... sie wohnen noch in Zelten, weil ihr Intellekt für das Erfinden von Häusern nicht gereicht hat.


----------



## St0rmstrike (24. Juni 2010)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> Dein erster Satz trifft es am besten ... wen juckt die Story ... ich spinne den Faden mal weiter ... welche Story ?
> 
> So viel Stilbrüche wie in WoW gibt es wohl selten irgendwo zu sehen. Ich bin bestimmt mit ner Menge Phantasie gesegnet und auch bereit mich auf Drachen und Elfen einzulassen ... aber nen Volk was von einem anderen Planeten *(zum Beispiel: Draenor, Orcs) *gekommen sein soll, und damit ja technologisch in der Lage sein muss, diese weite, Lichtjahre weite Strecke zu überwinden, schickt Ihren LvL 1 Krieger dann mit nen Keule los Eber erschlagen ... so beginnt die Geschichte jedes LvL 1 Orc .... NA SUPER
> 
> ...





Die Orcs sind über das Dunkle Portal nach Azeroth gekommen. Ja. Ein Portal. Magie und so. Nix mit Technologie Kollege!

Allianz und Horde sind in BC und Wotlk Verbündet? Für mich/Blizzard/alle anderen ist das ein Zwecksbündniss. Menschen hassen immernoch die Orcs, Orcs hassen immernoch Menschen. Was meinst du warum Garrosh Kriegshäuptling wird? 

Varian ist auch so ein Kollege. Der hasst alle Orcs. Trotzdem zieht er im Kampf gegen Burning Legion/LutschKing immernoch ein Vorteil aus deren Hilfe. Auch wenn das im Ulduar Trailer im Keim erstickt wird, aber was solls.

Horde und Allianz sind und werden IMMER im Krieg sein, und sie werden sich IMMER hassen. Zwecksbündnisse gegen eine größere Bedrohung zählen da nicht.

Und das mit der Axt und dem Motorrad? Das nennt sich Steampunk.


----------



## Stiv_Gamer (24. Juni 2010)

Also ich denke mal das die "Ritter der Schwarzen Klinge" weiterhin Todesritter erschafft, aber so das sie für das "gute" kämpfen!


----------



## Darkblood-666 (24. Juni 2010)

ødan schrieb:


> *Die Worgen DK Kombination könnte zu einem totalen Aussterben aller anderer Allianz Rassen führen.



/ironie an
Äh ja nee ist klar.. alle anderen Rassen werden ja dann natürlich auch aussterben und es werden nur noch Worgen DK´s auf Allianzseite rumlaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Natürlich ist die Horde aber nicht von diesem Problem betroffen.. wer will schon nen Gobo-DK?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/ironie aus



Hamburgperle schrieb:


> Dein erster Satz trifft es am besten ... wen juckt die Story ... ich spinne den Faden mal weiter ... welche Story ?
> 
> So viel Stilbrüche wie in WoW gibt es wohl selten irgendwo zu sehen. Ich bin bestimmt mit ner Menge Phantasie gesegnet und auch bereit mich auf Drachen und Elfen einzulassen ... aber nen Volk was von einem anderen Planeten *(zum Beispiel: Draenor, Orcs) *gekommen sein soll, und damit ja technologisch in der Lage sein muss, diese weite, Lichtjahre weite Strecke zu überwinden, schickt Ihren LvL 1 Krieger dann mit nen Keule los Eber erschlagen ... so beginnt die Geschichte jedes LvL 1 Orc .... NA SUPER
> 
> ...



Ähm ja, du kennst dich doch überhaupt nicht mit der Lore aus, wie kommst du also dazu etwas zu bemängeln von dem du offesichtlich nicht sehr viel Wissen hast?

Die Draenai, haben die "Raumschiffe" nicht gebaut. Sie haben die Exodar von den Hochentwickelten Naaru erhalten, zusammen mit dem Wissen es zu warten.

Das mit den Orcs wurde ja bereits erklärt von meinen Vorpostern, ebenso wie das Zweckbündnis zwischen Allianz und Horde um ihre Welt vor Arthas und seiner Geißel zu verteidigen.


----------



## Hamburgperle (24. Juni 2010)

@ Stormstrike 

das alles ändert nicht an meiner Aussage. Auch Magie ist in meinem Sinne "Technologie" .... Technologie meint nur das "gewusst wie" 


Wer die Magie hat, durch Zeit und Raum zu reisen, kämpft nicht mehr mit Holzkeulen ... wer Atombomben bauen kann, hat auch Klopapier und Schuhe erfunden ... ein Holzkeulenvolk dürfte kaum in der Lage sein, ein solches Portal zu nutzen, selbst wenn sie es beim Pilzesuchen/Bummeln im Wald finden.

.. und Steampunkt ist nen netter Begriff für den Logikbruch, aber keine Erklärung ...

Und wenn ich mich mit jemandem verbünde, muss ich ihn nicht mögen ... habe ich auch nie behauptet, daß Allianz und Horde sich mögen ... aber man tötet nicht seine eigenen Verbündeten und schwächt damit seinen eigenen Kampf ... das macht keinen Sinn. ... gibt aber sicher dafür auch nen netten Begriff ... Killpunk oder Deathpunk ... ;-)


----------



## Blutbiss (24. Juni 2010)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> zu 1: Wie gesagt ist es eine lebendige Welt. Das Volk von gilneas hat sich isoliert. Muß das für jeden aus diesem Volk gelten oder können einzelne ihre Heimat verlassen? Leben alle Deutschen in Deutschland?
> Das Heimatland der Gilneas-Worgen hatte keinen kontakt mit der Geißel, aber das kann nicht für einzelne gelten, die sich überall in der Welt befinden können. Wieso denkt man das nur das was in WoW sichtbar ist, in der Lore existiert und sonst nichts?



Das kann man nicht mit Deutschen, die in Deutschland leben vergleichen. Gilneas ist abgesperrt. Da kommt seit vielen Jahren keiner rein und deshalb auch keiner raus. Die werden sicherlich nicht die Tore öffnen, weil ein einziger Gilneaseinwohner da raus will. Für mich gibt es keine Möglichkeit, dass die Einwohner von Gilneas teilweise irgendwo in Azeroth herumstreiften und dann versklavt wurden.


----------



## Regrubrov (24. Juni 2010)

Jo, ich werd mir nen Worgen DK machen. Schaut einfach geil aus und hab noch keinen DK auf 80^^ Natürlich passts überhaupt nicht, aber man kann ja sowieso nicht mehr mit der Lore oder was weiss ich argumentieren, da WoW sich davon bereits distanziert hat. Und ich denke WoW wird ein tolles Spiel bleiben. Ich glaube nicht, was die "Möchtegern-Mimi-Propheten" labbern, die immer noch zocken, obwohl ja alles so scheisse geworden ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selidia (24. Juni 2010)

ødan schrieb:


> - Was ist daran falsch? (ausser dem Lore Bruch)
> 
> *Es wird einen weiteren DK Schwall geben.
> *Erster Worgen/Goblin auf Stufe 80 Erfolg kann leichter abgegriffen werden.
> *Die Worgen DK Kombination könnte zu einem totalen Aussterben aller anderer Allianz Rassen führen.




Sowas liebe ich immer.. einfach mal sinnbefreite Behauptungen aufstellen ohne Erklärung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erwartest du ernsthaft Antworten auf: "*Die Worgen DK Kombination könnte zu einem totalen Aussterben aller anderer Allianz Rassen führen." ?


----------



## Hamburgperle (24. Juni 2010)

Zitat Darkblood ... "Die Draenai, haben die "Raumschiffe" nicht gebaut. Sie haben die Exodar von den Hochentwickelten Naaru erhalten, zusammen mit dem Wissen es zu warten." 

... gutes Beispiel ... ein Volk, dessen Mitglieder Raumschiffe warten können, kämpft als Draenaikrieger dann mit ner Axt? ... bin ich denn der Einzige, dem das komisch vorkommt ... ??? 

So long

PS: Habe mich auch immer an den Schwertkämpfen gestört in Starwars ... mit diesen Laserschwertern ... habe inbrünstig immer gehofft, irgend einer zieht ne Smith & Wesson von 1938 und ballert den verdutzen Schwertkämper aus 8 m um .... wurde leider nicht gesendet ;-))


----------



## VallovShatt (24. Juni 2010)

Naja, Gobblins waren in Warcraft 2, also im 2. Krieg ja eigentlich schon bei der Horde zugange. Demnach besteht natürlich die Möglichkeit, dass auch Todesritter aus ihren Leichen gemacht wurden (sofern man noch welche finden konnte, was wieder unwahrscheinlich ist, da sie sich ja immer selbst in die Luft gesprengt haben). Dann aber wohl eher nicht die, die sich auf ihrer Insel versteckt haben. -> Unfug/denkbar, wenn man es sich richtig hinwurschtelt.

Worgen könnten Dks sein, genau wie bei den Goblins. Zwar ein Worg, aber nicht einer aus Gilneas. 



Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich die verwechseln?
> 
> zu 1: Wie gesagt ist es eine lebendige Welt. Das Volk von gilneas hat sich isoliert. Muß das für jeden aus diesem Volk gelten oder können einzelne ihre Heimat verlassen? Leben alle Deutschen in Deutschland?
> Das Heimatland der Gilneas-Worgen hatte keinen kontakt mit der Geißel, aber das kann nicht für einzelne gelten, die sich überall in der Welt befinden können. Wieso denkt man das nur das was in WoW sichtbar ist, in der Lore existiert und sonst nichts?
> ...



zu 1. Da kam keiner rein oder raus...

zu 3. Glaubst du wirklich, dann würde da noch ein Stein auf dem anderen liegen?




Hamburgperle schrieb:


> Dein erster Satz trifft es am besten ... wen juckt die Story ... ich spinne den Faden mal weiter ... welche Story ?
> 
> So viel Stilbrüche wie in WoW gibt es wohl selten irgendwo zu sehen. Ich bin bestimmt mit ner Menge Phantasie gesegnet und auch bereit mich auf Drachen und Elfen einzulassen ... aber nen Volk was von einem anderen Planeten *(zum Beispiel: Draenor, Orcs) *gekommen sein soll, und damit ja technologisch in der Lage sein muss, diese weite, Lichtjahre weite Strecke zu überwinden, schickt Ihren LvL 1 Krieger dann mit nen Keule los Eber erschlagen ... so beginnt die Geschichte jedes LvL 1 Orc .... NA SUPER
> 
> ...



1. Was hast du gegen Drachen und Elfen? Die gehören noch in die Kinderschuhe von Warcraft, also stells mal nicht so hin als hätte die Blizzard irgendwann sinnlos in die Story gestopft...
2. sind die Orcs durchs dunkle Portal gekommen und nicht mit irgend einem Raumschiff, was auch gaaaanz an den Anfang gehört und nicht erst mit der Eröffnung des schwarzen Morast erfunden wurde...
3. Glaubst du etwa, du gehst beispielsweise zum Bund und bekommst gleich ne geladene Waffe in die Hand gedrückt mit der du dann erstmal in irgendein Kriesengebiet schlenderst und da die Welt rettest? Nein, du machst erstmal deine Grundausbildung, zeigst was du kannst, langweilst dich dann 3 Monate, dann sieht man was aus dir wird. Soviel zum Eber erschlagen...
4. Warcraft 2 gabs auch schon Flugmaschienen und mechanische Schiffe. Wieso dann keine Motorräder?




ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> nur hat der orc keine ahnung wie und warum das moped funktioniert und sowieso: magie!



Genau, Magie sondert also Abgase ab und macht Motorengeräusche



Stiv_Gamer schrieb:


> Also ich denke mal das die "Ritter der Schwarzen Klinge" weiterhin Todesritter erschafft, aber so das sie für das "gute" kämpfen!



Aha. Das würde ja bedeuten, dass alle DKs, die während Cataclysm erstellt werden kein Event an der Kapelle des hoffnungsvollen Lichts miterleben dürfen. Glaub ich nicht, fänd ich auch sehr beknackt.


----------



## Regrubrov (24. Juni 2010)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> PS: Habe mich auch immer an den Schertkämpfen gestört in Starwars ... mit diesen Laserschwertern ... habe inbrünstig immer gehofft, irgend einer zieht ne Smith & Wesson von 1938 und ballert den verdutzen Schwertkämper aus 8 m um .... wurde leider nicht gesendet ;-))




Dann hast du die Geschichte nicht verstanden! Und mit dem Laserschwert kannst viel mehr anfangen, als mit 'ner verrosteten Knarre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Männchen (24. Juni 2010)

Darussios schrieb:


> Nicht die Gilneas-Menschen aka. die spielbaren Worgen.
> Die NPC-Worgen, die reinrassigen Worgen also, sind mit den Untoten in Kontakt gekommen, diese sind allerdings immun gegen die Seuche der Geißel, weswegen sie auch von Arugal, als er noch bei klarem Verstand und Mitglied der Kirin Tor war, in die Welt geholt wurden, weil sie so in Kombination mit ihrer Kampfkraft eine gute Waffe gegen die Geißel sind.



Ähm, es ist doch nicht klar definiert, wo die einzelnen DK's herkommen. Erstellt man einen Menschen DK, dann kann dieser Mensch auch aus Lordaeron stammen und muß nicht unbedingt Sturmwind zugewiesen werden. Ebenso halt bei den Worgen ... da kann auch ein toter Worgen aus den Grizzlyhügeln zum Todesritter gemacht worden sein. Ebenso ein x-beliebiger toter Goblin aus der alten Welt. 
Außerdem gibt es schon seit Classic in Lohenscheit eben diese Worgen ... wenn man zu verschiedenen Uhrzeiten da man vorbeischaut, dann weiß man es ... und das ist seit Classic so. 
Wird nicht auch das Startgebiet von Gilneas in der Vergangenheit spielen? In der Gegenwart (Cataclysm) ist das Gebiet doch von den Verlassenen belagert!?!


----------



## Hamburgperle (24. Juni 2010)

Regrubrov schrieb:


> Dann hast du die Geschichte nicht verstanden! Und mit dem Laserschwert kannst viel mehr anfangen, als mit 'ner verrosteten Knarre
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



och sag das net .... so ala Bruce Willis in Last Man standing ... ;-)


----------



## Lakor (24. Juni 2010)

Was regt ihr euch denn so über Lore auf? Es soll Taurenpalas geben, das muss man immer wieder betonen, was interessiert mich ein Ork auf einem Mopped wenn neben ihm ein TAURENPALA steht?! Das ist nicht nur Lore Bruch, sondern auch Stil Bruch ohne Grenzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regrubrov (24. Juni 2010)

Lakor schrieb:


> Das ist nicht nur Lore Bruch, sondern auch Stil Bruch ohne Grenzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das ist, als würde man 'nen Stier melken und die Kuh kastrieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bloodstar (24. Juni 2010)

ich hab mal genau das Gegenteil von meiner Meinung gewählt, da ich deine Umfrage für Nicht Neutral halte.


----------



## KillerBee666 (24. Juni 2010)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich, daß schon im Jahr 2005 Goblins und Worgen in der Welt waren und nicht erst mit Cata eingeführt werden.
> 
> Mir stellt sich da eher die Frage: Warum sollte Arthas gerade aus Goblins und Worgen keine Todesritter machen wollen?
> 
> ...




Mag man sehn wie man Meint, hauptsächlich bei Goblins sind die aus kezan ja andere. denn die normalen Azeroth Gobbos möchten ja eig nur Geld verdienen und gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 andererseits wenn ein solcher goblin zum DK wird, kann er sich ja auch dafür entscheiden sich der Horde anzuschließen, und da würde er ja von der eigenen rasse am ehesten akzeptiert :O und Worgen naja die man jetzt kennt sind ja an sich auch teilweise die selben wie hinter dem graumänen wall oder wie das ding heißt, z.b die kleine stadt davor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da kommen die Babys her.. aeh dks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## St0rmstrike (24. Juni 2010)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> @ Stormstrike
> 
> das alles ändert nicht an meiner Aussage. Auch Magie ist in meinem Sinne "Technologie" .... Technologie meint nur das "gewusst wie"
> 
> ...



Woooouh! Ich sollte eindeutig weniger Kaffee trinken.


----------



## Traklar (24. Juni 2010)

Goblins:


Seit je her ein Bündnispartner der Horde bzw. Neutrale. Warum sollte also Arthas nicht Goblins zu Dks machen lassen. Ein paar fähige Gobliningis wären sicher nicht schlecht und die Staatskasse könnte man auch mal wieder auffüllen lassen, Arthas braucht ein neues Schwert.

Worgen:

Arugal wurde in den Grizzlyhills wiederbelebt und zaubert da ein paar Worgen hervor, also auch eine gute Möglichkeit zu sagen, die Worgen dürfen DKs werden.


Man könnte ja sagen, beide Völker (Kezan und Gilneas) nehmen die Abtrünnigen auf, wie Thrall und Varian die anderen Völker.

Ich wäre aber trotzdem dafür Goblin und Worgen Dks erst ab dem ersten 80er pro Server zu erlauben.

Und Dks rein von der Story mit Tot von Arthas... könnte man durch das Phasing umgehen, halt immer noch der Moment als Arthas lebt und vielleicht wird die alte Welt erst verändert, nachdem man lvl 75 oder so erreicht hat, werden wir ja noch sehen.


----------



## The Paladin (24. Juni 2010)

Ich würde einfach mal sagen:

Blizzard macht die Lore nicht kaputt, Blizzard erweitert die Geschichte. Die Geschichte von Warcraft härte eigentlich mit Classic auf, BC kam dazu und mit BC eine neue Lore, die Geschichte von Illidan, Kael und Vashj. Somit erfuhr man was nach Warcraft 3 FT passiert ist mit denen.

Dann kam WotLK, da erfahren wir alles über Arthas und den Rest im Norden.

Jetzt kommt Cata, ein komplett neues Kapitel im Warcraft Universum was einfach Neuland ist. Niemand von uns weiß GENAU was passieren wird. Nur Blizard weiß es weil Blizzard die Lore bestimmt (Oder zumindest ein paar Typen die bei ihnen die Geschichten erstellen) ^^

Niemand kann sagen das Blizzard die Lore zerstört wenn die Lore von Cata nicht einmal richtig existiert. Oder fragt einfach Nozdormu, der weiß es sicher. ^^

Edit: Und es gibt wie schon vorher gesagt wurde nicht nur Kezan Goblins und Gilneas Worgen. Arugal wurde ja von Arthas wiederbelebt usw.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (24. Juni 2010)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> Wer die Magie hat, durch Zeit und Raum zu reisen, kämpft nicht mehr mit Holzkeulen ... wer Atombomben bauen kann, hat auch Klopapier und Schuhe erfunden ... ein Holzkeulenvolk dürfte kaum in der Lage sein, ein solches Portal zu nutzen, selbst wenn sie es beim Pilzesuchen/Bummeln im Wald finden.


wenn überhaupt irgendein orc weiß, wie die dunklen portale funktionieren oder sie gar öffnen kann, ist er wohl mittlerweile tot und hat sein wissen nicht weitergegeben.
der rest der orcs hat nix gemachtals durch die offnene tür zu gehen.
selbst wenn man durch ne drehtür geht, weiß man davon wohl nicht wie man atombomben baut

für die dranei das gleiche, jem hat ihnen enn fahrzeug geben, die wussten ja nichtmal wie es funktionit udn sind abgestürzt. wenn du dich in nen wohnwagen setzt, lernst du dabei atombomben zu baun?


----------



## Norey (24. Juni 2010)

da muss ich wiedersprechen^^ ich meine die sind wegen einem sabotage anschlag abgestürzt


----------



## Regrubrov (24. Juni 2010)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> So viel Stilbrüche wie in WoW gibt es wohl selten irgendwo zu sehen. Ich bin bestimmt mit ner Menge Phantasie gesegnet und auch bereit mich auf Drachen und Elfen einzulassen ... aber nen Volk was von einem anderen Planeten *(zum Beispiel: Draenor, Orcs) *gekommen sein soll, und damit ja technologisch in der Lage sein muss, diese weite, Lichtjahre weite Strecke zu überwinden, schickt Ihren LvL 1 Krieger dann mit nen Keule los Eber erschlagen ... so beginnt die Geschichte jedes LvL 1 Orc .... NA SUPER
> 
> Etwas später dann kann unser ORC dann sogar Motorräder fahren ... aber he ... ne AXT ist immer noch die TOP-Waffe dieser Zivilisation ...
> 
> .. wie oft wurde die Logik mit Füssen getreten ... also




Naja, aber Magie ist ja nicht gleich Technik. Magie ist ireal/Fantasie/Illusion. Technik ist real! Ich find das sowieso witzig, wie hier manche versuchen ein Fantasy-Spiel so zu hinterfragen? Habt ihr nie gelernt, was Fantasie bedeutet?


----------



## BinaufBlaue (24. Juni 2010)

Worgen sind einfach schirch. Goblins sind einfach Geil.


----------



## Lakor (24. Juni 2010)

Regrubrov schrieb:


> Habt ihr nie gelernt, was Fantasie bedeutet?



In einer Kiste sitzen und an der Schlacht der Roboter und der Piraten auf der Roboter-Pirateninsel teilhaben (hat Spongebob gesagt). Da es aber so eine Insel in WoW nicht gibt, kann WoW kein Spiel sein, welches mit Fantasie zu tun hat, es ist purer Realismus.


----------



## Hamburgperle (24. Juni 2010)

Regrubrov schrieb:


> Naja, aber Magie ist ja nicht gleich Technik. Magie ist ireal/Fantasie/Illusion. Technik ist real!



Auch wenns wohl egal ist ... weil mal lesen, was geschrieben wurde, tun eh net viele ... ich meinte den Begriff Technologie im Sinne von "gewusst wie" also das "Verstehen, des Funktionierens und reproduzieren Könnens" ... .. auch Magie muss man Verstehen und als Magier reproduzieren können ... also wissen wie es geht.

Beispiel .. wer laufen gelernt hat, kriecht nach meiner Ausfassung nicht mehr .. er nimmt üblicherweise die fürn ihn komfortable Fortbewegung ... diese, meine Logik fortgesetzt .. wer Raumschiffe bauen und/oder warten (dazu gehören Werkzeuge etc) kann, hat sicher auch schon andere Dinge in den Griff bekommen und lebt nicht mehr in Erdkuhlen und isst sein Essen ohne es zu erwärmen .... 

... sollte diese Logik falsch sein ... seht es nem alten Mann nach ...

Naja bevor jetzt wieder der Kaffeetrinker kommt (man kann hoffen, dass es Kaffee war) und Dinge über Vergewaltigungen in den von mir genannten Erdkuhlen phantasiert ... Euch nen schönen Tag 

PS: @ Regru .. auch die Holzmotorräder in WoW sind Phantasie ... erschrick nicht ;-))


----------



## Zodttd (24. Juni 2010)

ødan schrieb:


> Wen juckt schon die Story?



Vielleicht 10% aller Spieler juckt die Story.
RPG ist was für Leute, die eine zweite Indetität brauchen, weil sie mit ihrer eigenen nicht zufrieden sind.

Ich lese in meiner Freizeit, wenn ich lese, echt was besseres als WoW-Bücher für irgendwelche kranken Fanatiker die sich von dem Spiel nichtmehr lösen können, tut mir leid, aber alle Dinge, die mit WoW zu tun haben und nicht im Spiel stattfinden sind für mich einfach nur Ausdrücke der Verzweiflung des Besitzers. 
Einige Leute benutzen das auch als Kennzeichen um andere WoW-Spieler kennen zu lernen, weil sie mit "normalen" Leuten nichts zu tun haben wollen.

Wer WoW wirklich "effizient" spielen will, der wird den Hastebonus der Worgen für seine Heildruiden oder ähnliche Klassen in Anspruch nehmen, weil es einfach was bringt!
Da ist es mir doch egal, ob in der Story Worgendruiden vorkommen oder nicht.


----------



## Theórine (24. Juni 2010)

Worgen gab es ja schon in Nordend als willentliche Gestaltwandler,ich denke mal,dass es Loremäßig möglicherweise so wäre,dass die Worgen aus Nordend (Grizzlyhügel,Silberwasser) nach Arugals tot Bock drauf hatten,Kontakt zu ihren Genossen in Lordaeron aufzunehmen,und so die Bewohner Gilneas' ebenfalls zum Teil zu Todesrittern wurden. Die Seuche hörte ja nach Arthas' tot auch nicht auf zu existieren,sondern wurde nur von Bolvar "beaufsichtigt". Und Goblins könnten die Seuche auch über ihre Aufenthalte in Nordend nach Kezan gebracht haben. Es ist auch anzunehmen,dass die Goblins sich schon zur Zeit des Vorgängers von Arthas (sozusagen zu der Zeit,als man in W3 mit Arthas in Nordend unterwegs war) mit der Seuche infiziert haben könnten. W3-Spieler wissen sicher noch,dass es Goblins in Nordend anzuhäuern gab.

Fazit: Die Idee,dass die Heldenklasse auch Gilneas und Kezan erreichen könnte,wäre nur insofern schlecht,dass diese Spieler die Lv-85-Heldentat zuerst bekommen würden.Da man allerdings als Neuspieler einen Char bis mindestens 55 gespielt haben muss für einen Dk,wärs aber eh schwachsinn,sich drüber zu beschweren.Blizz machen ja ohnehin was sie wollen.


----------



## St0rmstrike (24. Juni 2010)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> Auch wenns wohl egal ist ... weil mal lesen, was geschrieben wurde, tun eh net viele ... ich meinte den Begriff Technologie im Sinne von "gewusst wie" also das "Verstehen, des Funktionierens und reproduzieren Könnens" ... .. auch Magie muss man Verstehen und als Magier reproduzieren können ... also wissen wie es geht.
> 
> Beispiel .. wer laufen gelernt hat, kriecht nach meiner Ausfassung nicht mehr .. er nimmt üblicherweise die fürn ihn komfortable Fortbewegung ... diese, meine Logik fortgesetzt .. wer Raumschiffe bauen und/oder warten (dazu gehören Werkzeuge etc) kann, hat sicher auch schon andere Dinge in den Griff bekommen und lebt nicht mehr in Erdkuhlen und isst sein Essen ohne es zu erwärmen ....
> 
> ...



Tschüss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einer weniger, der den Sinn von WoW und Fiktion nicht verstanden hat. Immer lustig wenn manche versuchen solche dinge zu hinterfragen, und sich dann Intelligent vorkommen. *Kopfschüttel*


----------



## Regrubrov (24. Juni 2010)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> PS: @ Regru .. auch die Holzmotorräder in WoW sind Phantasie ... erschrick nicht ;-))




Dessen bin ich mir bewusst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ansonsten hätte ich ja hohe Spritrechnungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belty (24. Juni 2010)

Wieso schafft es eigentlich fast keiner wenn er eine Umfrage erstellt diese etwas neutraler zu gestalten?
Z.B. die Frage ob es was nützt das offizielle Forum mit Beschwerden zu überflute, warum muss da anstatt einem normalen "Ja" sinngemäß stehen "Ja, Schurken bekommen ja auch alles wenn sie etwas schreiben"
Das ist doch keine ordentliche Umfrage.


----------



## martog (24. Juni 2010)

Arugal seine Expernimente fanden statt bevor die Geißel da war. Und das abschotten Gilneas fand statt als die Geißel anrückte. somit kann es selbst aus der Lore sicht sehr wohl Worgen DKs geben.
Und ansonsten hört auf die Geschichte aus eurer Lvl sicht zu sehen.
BC ist ein Abstecher in die Geschichte der Entstehung der Horde. Die Blutelfen und Dränei Geschichte wurde vergessen bei Start von Classic zu erzählen. Daher wurden sie nachgereicht. 
Und nun geht es weiter in der Geschichte.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 NIEDER MIT TODESSCHWINGE!!!!!!


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (24. Juni 2010)

ødan schrieb:


> - Warum will man sie trotzdem einführen?
> - Was ist daran falsch? (ausser dem Lore Bruch)
> *Es wird einen weiteren DK Schwall geben.
> *Erster Worgen/Goblin auf Stufe 80 Erfolg kann leichter abgegriffen werden.
> ...


-wie du geschrieben hast weil die Klasse ausnahmslos jeder Rasse zugänglich sein sollte
-Die Lore kann man zurechtbiegen. Kann garnicht verstehen wieso man darum so ein theater macht.
*Ich glaube kaum
*Ich glaube kaum dass sie den erfolg erreichen können. (wenn sie überhaupt am Anfang verfügbar sind)
*Schwachsinn. Als ob dann jeder nur Worgen DK zockt.

Ich finds nicht schlimm Klassen/rassenkombi passt doch vom style her
(nicht so wie Tauren Palas. Lore hin oder her ich kann mich damit nochnicht ganz anfreunden aber das wird schon^^)
Ich glaube nicht dass sich blizz da reinreden lässt.
Auf meinem Mainserver hab ich schon ein Blutelf DK den ich nicht löschen werde. Aber wenn ich auf nem anderen Server nen twink machen werd ich worgen DK ausprobieren.


----------



## Rukosh (24. Juni 2010)

Ich versteh nicht was alle Welt gegen Taurenpalas hat?!...
Ja das sieht etwas beknackt aus aber "Lore"technisch wie viele meinen Sie wüssten doch alles..PASSTS-Ende !
Blizz hat sich eine "Lore" für Taurenpalas ausgedacht und SIE dürfen das auch ..(Waren das nicht die Sonne anbetenden Kühe?)

Naja..Goblin und Worg DKs wären meiner Meinung nach vom rein optischen her äh..beschissen ^^(kann ich mir jedenfalls nicht vorstellen).

Und zu "Bestimmt, Schurken bekommen ja auch alles wenn sie die Foren zuheulen." :
(sry aber) Wie ignorant kann man eigentlich sein?!
Nehmt die Änderungen doch einfach so hin wie sie sind und basta -.-
Mir geht das ständige rumgeheule mächtig auf den Sack..
"Heul..ich bin nimma uberp0wn0r r0XX4 oh nein oh nein..-.-***"
BTW : Bin selber Schurke und hab gefeiert als mein Vanish den "unbesiegbarkeitseffekt" "bekommen" hat ..
Wie war das zu der Zeit nochmal , noch BEVOR die Änderung fest stand..was wurde da von der Seite der nicht-Schurklern gemacht achja...FLAME : "OH GOTT SCHURKEN HABEN WIEDER NE CHANCE GEGEN UNS NÖEIN"(auch schon vorher aber *psst^^* )


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (24. Juni 2010)

Rukosh schrieb:


> Ja das sieht etwas beknackt aus aber "Lore"technisch wie viele meinen Sie wüssten doch alles..PASSTS-Ende !


Kommt drauf an was einem wichtiger ist. Lore oder Style.


----------



## DenniBoy16 (24. Juni 2010)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> @ Stormstrike
> 
> das alles ändert nicht an meiner Aussage. Auch Magie ist in meinem Sinne "Technologie" .... Technologie meint nur das "gewusst wie"
> 
> ...



ok kurzer einwurf, auch wenn ich dafür vllt gehängt werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... siehe stargate: haben es geschafft eine außerirdische maschiene mit altmodischer technologie in betrieb genommen, reisen zu anderen planeten, besiegen feinde mit hochentwickelten laser/plasma waffen, aber laufen noch immer mit normalen maschinenpistolen rum statt mit coolen, effektiven laserguns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ich weiß is ne serie aber kommt aufs gleiche raus


außerdem kann man kämpfen in wow ungefähr mit kämpfen im mittelalter vergleichen ... oder noch besser: china ... auch als die die ersten schusswaffen erfunden haben sind die immer noch in kriegen mit schwertern, lanzen, usw aufeinander losgegangen. nahkampf war einfach effektiver (auch wenn sie technologisch weiter fortgeschritten waren als andere völker)


*so langer text, kurzer sinn: es IST einfach so: blizz hats erfunden und darf es verändern wie sie wollen ... is nur n game, da muss nicht alles logisch sein



*edit: achja ... warum soll es gerade auf seiten der allianz ne überflutung an dks geben?? ... ich dachte bis jetzt immer die hätten auch die möglichkeit sich einen zu erstellen^^	naja ... anscheinend weiß ich auch nicht alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (24. Juni 2010)

Lore Bruch hin oder her. Blizzard hat viel Brechen müssen. Meine die Horde ist eher so ein Loses Bündnis, als ein richtiger fester Zusammhaltender Haufen.
Nachtelfen, die wieder den Weg der Magie gehen usw. Überall brechen sie etwas. Auf der anderen Seite aber ist es ihre Lore. Sie können da auch etwas biegen und brechen. Wenn sie Heldenklassen für jedes Volk zur Verfügung stellen wollen, werden sie es machen. Man darf eins nie vergessen. Nur weil man ein Volk in diesem Spiel spielt, ist man nicht an dessen Regeln gebunden. In WOW gibt es nur nicht die Wahl der Fraktion. Meine warum muss ich die Defiat Bruderschaft umbringen, wenn ich mich ihr Anschließen könnte. Warum muss ich mich als Zwerg gegen die Dunkeleisenzwerge stellen?
Man spielt einen Helden, ein Charakter. Der nicht zwingend an die Regeln seiner eigentlichen Herkunft gebunden ist. Warum müssen alle Worgen hinter dem Wall bleiben? Wer hat ihn das gesagt, wer hat sie dazu gezwungen. Wieso kann man nicht einige aussenden, die genau diese Regel brechen? Was spricht dagegen.
Ich meine viele Laufen einfach so mit ihren Dämonen quer durch Stormwind oder durch Thunderbluff? Es passiert nichts. 
Warum gibt es eine Klasse die Schurke heißt? Ich meine wer stellt sich bitte so vor? 
Wir reden von einem Spiel, was damals entwickelt wurde und man hat damals nie an diese Möglichkeiten gedacht. Klar wirkt es nicht immer schön was sie ändern und ist fraglich. Aber es muss einen doch nicht alles gefallen. Wenn es völlig stört, der hört einfach auf und fertig. Es ist sein gutes Recht und sein gutes Geld. Man hat eben in WOW nicht wirklich die Fraktionswahl und ist mit Gilden halt an sein Volk gebunden. Aber vom Gedanken her, kann eine Gilde ne eigene Fraktion sein oder ein Orden usw.
Also an sich, warum soll es keine DK Worgen geben oder Goblin DKs? Das aussehen ist Geschmackssache klaro =).


----------



## Yuukami (24. Juni 2010)

Allein für "Gobbo" hat der TE ne Kopfnuss verdient!


----------



## Rukosh (24. Juni 2010)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an was einem wichtiger ist. Lore oder Style.


Genau DAS ist ja die Frage ^^
Ich kann mit einer zu großen Bubble und nem Heiligenschein aufm Kopf von Kühen leben (Hm..Indien und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Rukosh (24. Juni 2010)

Yuukami schrieb:


> Allein für "Gobbo" hat der TE ne Kopfnuss verdient!


Nö wieso?
Heißt doch Gobbolins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(The Big Bang Theory ftw xD) 
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=H-BVJHpVjqU <-


----------



## Bergerdos (24. Juni 2010)

Also erstens ist Deine Umfrage keine richtige Umfrage , alle Antwortmöglichkeiten zielen einzig in die von Dir bevorzugte Richtung. Bei der ersten Frage geht es noch, aber bei der zweiten hat jemand der nicht Deine Meinung zu dem Thema vertritt keine Antwortmöglichkeit und bei der dritten werden nicht deiner vorgefestigten Meinung entsprechenden Antworten ins Lächerliche gezogen.

Zur Geschichte: Bei einer Geschichte die sowohl fortgeführt werden muß als auch aktuell bleiben muß bleibt es nicht aus dass es paradoxa gibt, z.B. müsste ja Deiner Meinung nach Nordend mit Cataclysm komplett aus dem Spiel entfernt werden, der Lichking ist Tot und damit haben 90% aller Quests in Nordend keine Daseinsberechtigung mehr - vom Endboss ganz abgesehen. 
Da Nordend aber immernoch im Spiel drin ist werden Worgen und Gobblins mit Level 68 dorthin aufbrechen um gegen den Lichking und seine Armeen zu kämpfen. Daß da der eine oder andere von denen auf der Strecke bleibt und als Todesritter wiederbelebt wird ist doch nur normal.

Oder anders gefragt, wann ist denn - von der Zeitlinie her - die Flucht von den Inseln der Gobblins anzusiedeln ? Ist da der Lichking schon tot oder war das noch kurz bevor er starb und die Reise hat etwas länger gedauert ?

Egal wie, ich finde die Worgen und Gobblin DKs passen zur gesamten Geschichte.


----------



## DenniBoy16 (24. Juni 2010)

Bergerdos schrieb:


> Da Nordend aber immernoch im Spiel drin ist werden Worgen und Gobblins mit Level 68 dorthin aufbrechen um gegen den Lichking und seine Armeen zu kämpfen. Daß da der eine oder andere von denen auf der Strecke bleibt und als Todesritter wiederbelebt wird ist doch nur normal.



hey dass ne geniale idee ... um nen goblin/worgen dk erstellen zu können muss man einen goblin/worgen mit anderer klasse (warri, schurke, etc) erstmal auf lvl 68 (bzw. 65 wegen der 3 lvl im startgebiet) gebracht haben ... der dk startet dann aber normal auf lvl 55^^


----------



## Schiimon (24. Juni 2010)

Bis level 60 kann man level schenken, von daher wayne goblin/worgen dks fürs lvlachievment

Worgen hat auch Arugal herbeigezaubert, der gehörte der Geißel an. Nach dem Befreien suchen sie sich andere Gleichgesinnte. 
Goblins gibts nicht nur in Kezan, die kommen von irgendwo anders, wurden vom LK "angeworben" und schließen sich dann halt denen aus Kezan an.
Loreproblem gelöst


----------



## Hank Smith (24. Juni 2010)

Caunirauka schrieb:


> 3. taurenpalas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gab es schon zu Aschbringerzeiten, genau wie Trollpaladine. JEDER kann vom Licht berührt werden.

Das war auch der Grund warum die Scharlachroten sich abgesondert haben, sie wollen nur Menschen, als reine Rasse, akzeptieren, sie sind sozusagen die Nazis der WoW-Welt.


----------



## Malt (24. Juni 2010)

_"Ja klar, einen Schoßhündchen DK der Wólvêrìnn heissen wird!"*

*_und ich dachte ich wär der einzige der sich den namen ausgesucht hat .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz klar , wenn ich noch spielen würde , würd ich mir auch nen GoblinDK basteln , warum auch nicht?
Das mit der "Lore" ist doch echt nurnoch für Nerds , von mir aus könnten auch Tauren zum Schurken mutieren .


----------



## Indygor (24. Juni 2010)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich die verwechseln?
> 
> zu 1: Wie gesagt ist es eine lebendige Welt. Das Volk von gilneas hat sich isoliert. Muß das für jeden aus diesem Volk gelten oder können einzelne ihre Heimat verlassen? Leben alle Deutschen in Deutschland?
> Das Heimatland der Gilneas-Worgen hatte keinen kontakt mit der Geißel, aber das kann nicht für einzelne gelten, die sich überall in der Welt befinden können. Wieso denkt man das nur das was in WoW sichtbar ist, in der Lore existiert und sonst nichts?



Du hast echt vergessen, dass Graumähnenwall extra dazu gebaut wurde um KEINEN rein oder raus zu lassen. Du hast deine Hausaufgaben in WOW-Lore nicht gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (24. Juni 2010)

Hank schrieb:


> Gab es schon zu Aschbringerzeiten, genau wie Trollpaladine. JEDER kann vom Licht berührt werden.
> 
> Das war auch der Grund warum die Scharlachroten sich abgesondert haben, sie wollen nur Menschen, als reine Rasse, akzeptieren, sie sind sozusagen die Nazis der WoW-Welt.



1.FAIL, Untote können es nicht.
2.Kopf->Wand, weil begründung schon mehrmals auf den vorherigen Seiten.
3. /facepalm, weil siehe 2.

Tauren beten die SONNE an! Sie machen realistisch gesehen Feuer-/Naturschaden, der Rest ist nur Spielmechanik.

Genauso wie Untote-Lichtpriester. Es gibt loretechnisch nur Schattenpriester und 'Lichtschlächter', eine Art Gegenstück zum Paladin.

Und wo hast du schonmal einen Troll-Pala gesehen? Es gibt nur (spielmechanisch) Troll-Priester aber die sind loretechnisch Loa-Priester, genauso wie die zukünftigen Troll-Druiden, die ja, wie es sich rausstellt bei der Rückeroberung der Echo-Inseln, schon lange lebten und sich die ganze Zeit versteckt haben.

Nachtelfen-Magier: Du spielst in Wirklichkeit einen Hochwohlgeborenen aus Shen'dralar, die Nachtelfen bilden auch keine Magier aus, sondern haben mit den Hochwohlgeborenen einen Zweckbündnis geschlossen. Die Spielmechanik verwirrt nur.

Spielmechanik > Lore.


----------



## Indygor (24. Juni 2010)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> @ Hosenschisser ... Du hast mich offensichtlich nicht verstanden ... eine Zivisilation, die in der Lage ist, zwischen Planeten zu wandern, kämpft nicht mit Keulen .. egal welches LvL .... Punkt aus Ende ... sry.
> 
> Dafür kann es keine, wie Du es nennst, lore.... Begründung geben.




Ok, du willst eine Begründung, dann bekommst du eine. Hast du schon daran gedacht, dass:

Die Orcs haben KEINE Raumfahrt gehabt. Sie sind nach Azeroth durch ein Portal gekommen. Ein MAGISCHES Portal.
Die Draenei lebten noch vor 25k Jahren auf Argus und... ihre Technologie war und basiert immer noch auf MAGIE.
Die Startgebiete sind sowas wie Dörfer, wo einfache, vlt. auch junge Leute ins Abenteuer stürzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In der Armee, wie z.B. Bundeswehr bekommst du auch nicht am ersten Tag eine G36 in die Hand gedrückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gnome sind auch technologisch weit fortgeschritten, doch ihre Steampunk-Technologie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wird ebenfalls mit Magie verstärkt.
IMHO, geh lieber ST-Online spielen. Da ist alles "viel logischer". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (24. Juni 2010)

Ach ja zu den Atombomben:
Es gibt Atombomben in WoW!
Jedoch sind es keine Atombomben, sondern 'Manabomben', die die gleiche Wirkung wie eine haben. Die sprengen eine Stadt (siehe Cenariusdickicht in den Wälder von Terrokar) und hinterlassen eine 'Seltsame Aura' (Bestrahlung) bei der man grünlich leuchtet.


----------



## Rukosh (24. Juni 2010)

Hank schrieb:


> Gab es schon zu Aschbringerzeiten, genau wie Trollpaladine. JEDER kann vom Licht berührt werden.
> 
> Das war auch der Grund warum die Scharlachroten sich abgesondert haben, sie wollen nur Menschen, als reine Rasse, akzeptieren, sie sind sozusagen die Nazis der WoW-Welt.


Endlich mal einer (von vielen = relativ vielen) die genauso denken wie ich <3
Das Heilige Licht ist wie gesagt für alle offen , da gibt es kein wenn und aber , und ausserdem sollen die neuen heiligen Kühe die Sonne anbeten glaub ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Indygor (24. Juni 2010)

Übrigens, an die alle, die an den wiederbelebten Argual und seine Worgen hängen.
Mal angenommen, es wurden neue Worgen in Nordend beschworen bzw. erstellt und sind dann zu den Todesrittern geworden. Doch, das sind dann nicht mehr die Worgen von Gilneas und daher keine Gilneas-Werwölfe. Daher "du kommst hier net rein"- in die Allianz. Muss man dann eine neue Fraktion erstellen? Die meisten anderen DK's sind früher Lebewesen der Allianz oder der Horde gewesen. Die Nordend-worgen... naja, sind sowas wie Neruber für mich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zurück zu den Goblins von Kezan/Kazan. Die Goblins, die für die Horde gearbeitet haben, haben nie direkt mit Schwert und Keule gekämpft. Das waren immer die Technologen bzw. Ingenieure. Sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass der LK sie für die kampferpobten und starken Todesritter ausgewählt hat.


----------



## White_Sky (24. Juni 2010)

Rukosh schrieb:


> Endlich mal einer (von vielen = relativ vielen) die genauso denken wie ich <3
> Das Heilige Licht ist wie gesagt für alle offen , da gibt es kein wenn und aber , und ausserdem sollen die neuen heiligen Kühe die Sonne anbeten glaub ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und ist dann geschlossen wenn du 0,1% böse Energie in dir drinnen hast.
Auch wenn die 0,1% in dir 'reingedrückt' wurden (also gezwungen). Das ist dem heiligen Licht scheiß egal.
Es ist in meinen Augen rassistisch.


----------



## Rukosh (24. Juni 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> 1.FAIL, Untote können es nicht.
> 2.Kopf->Wand, weil begründung schon mehrmals auf den vorherigen Seiten.
> 3. /facepalm, weil siehe 2.
> 
> ...


Du liest auch nicht immer jeden Kommentar oder?bzw alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..-.-*
DAS LICHT IST FÜR ALLE OFFEN , FINITO
(.

"Nein ich kenne mich nciht SO gut in der WoW-Lore aus um dir genaueres zu sagen aber wenn man mal "überlegt"(ich bezweifle keine logik ingame und will auch nicht klug wirken oder sonst irgendwas) das Heilige Licht ist nunmal für alle offen selbst für Untote...(Klingt krass aber möglich) , es gab maln Spruch vno nem Draenai Paladin Lehrer oder so wo der auch sagte :"Das Licht nimmt alle auf" oder son quatsch ...JEDENFALLS ist es sehr wohl möglich ein Troll,Ork oder Untoter Pala zu sein ...! (Nur halt nicht man selber in dem spiel!)


----------



## Rukosh (24. Juni 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Und ist dann geschlossen wenn du 0,1% böse Energie in dir drinnen hast.
> 
> Es ist in meinen Augen rassistisch.



Ok das stimmt so ja aber wer sich dem Licht offenbart ist meist nicht unbedingt böse auch nicht zu 0,1% xD (Denk ich mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 
Was meinst eig. mit Bösen? (Ich stell mir dann nen Kerl im Keller Orgel spielen und Pläne zur Weltherrschaft schmiedend vor^^)


----------



## White_Sky (24. Juni 2010)

Rukosh schrieb:


> Du liest auch nicht immer jedes Kommentar oder?..-.-*
> DAS LICHT IST FÜR ALLE OFFEN , FINITO
> (.
> 
> "Nein ich kenne mich nciht SO gut in der WoW-Lore aus um dir genaueres zu sagen aber wenn man mal "überlegt"(ich bezweifle keine logik ingame und will auch nicht klug wirken oder sonst irgendwas) das Heilige Licht ist nunmal für alle offen selbst für Untote...(Klingt krass aber möglich) , es gab maln Spruch vno nem Draenai Paladin Lehrer oder so wo der auch sagte :"Das Licht nimmt alle auf" oder son quatsch ...JEDENFALLS ist es sehr wohl möglich ein Troll,Ork oder Untoter Pala zu sein ...! (Nur halt nicht man selber in dem spiel!)



UNTOTE KÖNNEN KEINE LICHTMAGIE WIRKEN! SIE SIND ZU VERDERBT!
Sie werden aus nekromantische Magie (Schattenmagie) gehalten!
Und die Untote die Lichtmagie wirken können sind entweder ein Lore-Fail von Blizzard oder sie werden irgentwie NICHT von Schattenmagie gehalten.
Orcs haben ein bisschen Dämonische Energie (auch Negativ) in sich drinnen, deswegen sind sie ja grün. Aber die Mag'har könnten Lichtmagie wirken.

Das heilige Licht ist rassistisch!


----------



## White_Sky (24. Juni 2010)

Rukosh schrieb:


> Ok das stimmt so ja aber wer sich dem Licht offenbart ist meist nicht unbedingt böse auch nicht zu 0,1% xD (Denk ich mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mit 'böse' Energie meine ich negative Energie die einen Lebenden schadet z.B. Schattenmagie.
Untote werden durch diese 'negative' Energie gehalten. Ihnen schadet es nicht, weil die ja UNTOD sind... keine normale Lebenden mehr. Wenn ein Lebender lange Schattenmagie wirkt (Schattenpriester z.B.) dann werden sie sich irgentwann selbst 'auflösen' bzw. sie zerstören sich selbst (So hab ich das auf jedenfall verstanden ).


----------



## Rukosh (24. Juni 2010)

Hm irgendwie schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn man überlegt dass das Heilige Licht nur die von Grund auf "reinen" aufnimmt..erinnert mich das an irgendein Szenario in der Geschichte der Menschheit...
Aber Untote (DA hab ich wieder nicht ran gedacht^^) FALLS sie nicht von der Schattenmagie gehalten werden würden , könnten WENN sie "rein" WÄREN PAlas abgeben oder nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?
Ok Orks ...die haben aber immer Pech gehabt mit der Brennenden LEgion usw xD
Hm..Wenn man Ork Palas ins spiel implementieren würde (Oh Gott bitte nicht =) ) , könnte mans ja so einrichten dass sie dann als Art Maghar anfangen xD
Nein spass beiseite^^
Hm Ok Orks , Untote ausgeschlossen könnetn aber dann THEORETISCH alle Völker zu Paladinen werden ?
Zugegeben fänd ich Untote Palas vom Style her absolut MEGA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Stell mir die in t6 Rüstung vor (ohne Heiligenschein natürlich^^)

(Und wieder was dazu gelernt xD)


----------



## White_Sky (24. Juni 2010)

Rukosh schrieb:


> Hm irgendwie schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Untote die nicht von Schattenmagie gehalten werden? Eigentlich schon, aber ich denke das es je nur 1 unter 1.000 gibt, der das Glück hat Pala werden zu können. Und die wissen es selber nicht.
Und deine Mag'har Paladine würden eher genauso wie die Taurenpalas angeflamt werden.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Druidna (24. Juni 2010)

Bei der Argentumdämmerung(Classic-Wow) gibt es doch auch einen Untoten Pala oder sowas in der Art und Prinzip ist n Pala nur ein besser gerüsteter Priester


----------



## Hank Smith (24. Juni 2010)

Darussios schrieb:


> Die Worgen in Duskwood, Ashenvale, im heutigen BSF, sind keine Menschen, das sind richtige, reinrassige Worgen.



Alle anderen Worgen sind auch keine Menschen, alle anderen Worgen sind auch Menschen. Paradox? Ja!

Hast das Prinzip von Werwölfen nicht so ganz verstanden, oder?

Wie soll es "reinsassige" Worgen geben? Worg ist im Grunde nichts anderes als eine Krankheit.


----------



## Rukosh (24. Juni 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Untote die nicht von Schattenmagie gehalten werden? Eigentlich schon, aber ich denke das es je nur 1 unter 1.000 gibt, der das Glück hat Pala werden zu können. Und die wissen es selber nicht.
> Und deine Mag'har Paladine würden eher genauso wie die Taurenpalas angeflamt werden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich versteh noch nichtmal was alle Welt gegen die heiligen Kühe hat -.-*
Die sind alle nur neidisch , dass Sie keinen Pala dazubekommen haben ^^ 
Hab die ganze Flamerei sowieso nie verstanden , alle heulen Sie rum wegen WotLK wie behindert WoW doch geworden ist , spielen dennoch weiter ...Dann wollen sie nicht mal etwas was das achso bescheuerte WotLK ersetzen soll und schon flamen alle wieder-.-


----------



## Hank Smith (24. Juni 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> [...]bla bla bla...[...]



Dann schlage ich dir mal vor den Aschbringer Comic zu lesen. Jede Rasse kann theorethisch vom Licht berüht werden und Paladin werden. (Es geht hier nicht darum was im Spiel auswählbar ist!). Dein Argeument mit den Untoten zieht auch absolut nicht, weil Untote zwar im Spiel eine auswähl- und spielbare Rasse sind, aber rein von der Ethiologie betrachtet sich sie keine eigene Rasse. Eher eine Unterform und Abwandlung der Menschen. 



Indygor schrieb:


> Du hast echt vergessen, dass Graumähnenwall extra dazu gebaut wurde um KEINEN rein oder raus zu lassen. Du hast deine Hausaufgaben in WOW-Lore nicht gemacht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



 Wer sagt das es geklappt hat?


----------



## numisel (24. Juni 2010)

Zu den Taurenpalas gibts einen schönen, wenn auch englischen Beitrag unter dem Link in meiner Signatur.


Und was Worgen und Goblins angeht (worums hier ja eigentlich geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), da kann ich mir gleich zwei Erklärungen herbeizaubern, die sogar lorepassend wären.

1. Der Lichking Arthas ist tot. Dennoch benötigen die Ritter der Schwarzen Klinge neue Leute, denn sie kämpfen ja weiter, und auch Todesritter sterben. Und da sie ja mit Allainz und Horde verbündet sind, kann man so auch die erst verspätete Erscheinung von Worgen und Goblin DKs erklären.
Denn die Nekromanten der Schwarzen Klinge bieten einfach den sterbenden Kriegern der Horde und Allianz (also auch den Worgen und Goblins) an, wieder ins Leben zurückzukehren und erneut für ihr Volk in die Schlacht zu ziehen. Wenn man eine schwere Krankheit hat wäre das eine Möglichkeit, dem Tod von der Schippe zu springen und weiterhin ehrenhaft zu kämpfen.

2. Arthas ist tot, es lebe der Lichkönig! Bolvar hat ja den Platz von Arthi eingenommen. Also kann man ja vielelicht davon ausgehen, dass Bolvar irgendwann, wenn er die Restgeißel halbwegs unter Kontrolle hat, sich der Ausbildung neuer Todesritter widmet. Wie die zur Horde und Allianz kommen sollen, weiss ich zwar nich, aber das ist dann Sache von Blizz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (24. Juni 2010)

Rukosh schrieb:


> Ich versteh noch nichtmal was alle Welt gegen die heiligen Kühe hat -.-*
> Die sind alle nur neidisch , dass Sie keinen Pala dazubekommen haben ^^



Nein nicht deswegen (denke ich).
Sie sind ein naturverbundenes Volk und beten die 'Erdenmutter' an (was immer das auch ist) und in ihren Mythos ist der Mond (Mu'sha) das linke Auge und die Sonne (An'she) das rechte Auge der Erdenmutter.
Die Tauren fangen an die Sonne anzubeten und werden 'Sonnenpriester/Sonnenkrieger'. Spielmechanisch bekommen sie den Titel 'Paladin' und diese dämlichen Namentalente mit dem Licht. In Wirklichkeit machen die Natur und Feuerschaden (hab ich das nicht schonmal irgentwo erwähnt?).


----------



## Hank Smith (24. Juni 2010)

Rukosh schrieb:


> Endlich mal einer (von vielen = relativ vielen) die genauso denken wie ich <3
> Das Heilige Licht ist wie gesagt für alle offen , da gibt es kein wenn und aber , und ausserdem sollen die neuen heiligen Kühe die Sonne anbeten glaub ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



<3

Ist aber auch einfach eine Tatsache. Wie gesagt Aschbringer Comic: Da ist auch ein Troll der erleuchtet wurde, er wurde aufgenommen, dann kam es zur Absplittung der der Scharlachroten. (Und wer bei dem was die tun und denken nicht Nazis sieht, der ist blind -> Blizzard = US Firma...)


----------



## numisel (24. Juni 2010)

> Alle anderen Worgen sind auch keine Menschen, alle anderen Worgen sind auch Menschen. Paradox? Ja!
> 
> Hast das Prinzip von Werwölfen nicht so ganz verstanden, oder?
> 
> Wie soll es "reinsassige" Worgen geben? Worg ist im Grunde nichts anderes als eine Krankheit.




Leider falsch. Es gibt zwei Arten von Worgen. Einmal haben wir da die Worgen, die Arugal erschaffen hat. Diese sind das Resultat einer Krankheit, das stimmt. Dann aber gibts noch die Worgen, die aus einer anderen Dimension kommen und mit der Sichel der Elune herbeigerufen wurden. Eben diese Worgen sind reinrassige Worgen, also nichts mit zurück in Menschen verwandeln.
Und die Gilneas Worgen sind nur eine Abwandlung der Krankheit, da sie ihren Zustand weitestgehend kontrollieren können.


----------



## White_Sky (24. Juni 2010)

Nummer 1 ist die perfekte Lösung! Genau so und nicht anders!

Nummer 2? Die Sterblichen (ausser Tirion) wissen garnicht, dass es den Lichkönig mehr gibt. Tirion erzählt der Welt, dass Bolvar zusammen mit dem Lichkönig starb. Vermutlich damit kein Irrer hochkommt und den Eisblock zerdeppert.


----------



## Rukosh (24. Juni 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Nein nicht deswegen (denke ich).
> Sie sind ein naturverbundenes Volk und beten die 'Erdenmutter' an (was immer das auch ist) und in ihren Mythos ist der Mond (Mu'sha) das linke Auge und die Sonne (An'she) das rechte Auge der Erdenmutter.
> Die Tauren fangen an die Sonne anzubeten und werden 'Sonnenpriester/Sonnenkrieger'. Spielmechanisch bekommen sie den Titel 'Paladin' und diese dämlichen Namentalente mit dem Licht. In Wirklichkeit machen die Natur und Feuerschaden (hab ich das nicht schonmal irgentwo erwähnt?).


Das sollte eig. spassig gemeint sein , das mit dem neidisch blabla 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hatte auch schon gehört dass die die Sonne anbeten , aber genaueres hatte ich halt nicht gehört..^^
Mit dem NAtur und Feuerschaden muss ich mir ne Erklärung ausdenken , wie genau Blizz das machen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich könnt mir gut vorstellen dass Blizz sich fähigkeiten nimmt und umformt : ein beispiel : Göttlicher Sturm -> Sonnensturm hätte was xD


----------



## White_Sky (24. Juni 2010)

Hank schrieb:


> bla, bla, bla



Ja echt! Auch Dämonen wie die Eredardämonen und den Rest dieser DämonenRASSEN können von Licht berührt werden!

Licht und Schatten können sich NICHT vertragen! Man kann als Priester z.B. nicht gleichzeitig Licht- und Schattenmagie verwenden.


----------



## White_Sky (24. Juni 2010)

Rukosh schrieb:


> Das sollte eig. spassig gemeint sein , das mit dem neidisch blabla
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja ich weiß,
spielmechanisch setzen sie Lichtmagie ein.
Das ist eig. richtig aber es wäre zu anstrengend jede Attacke und jede Fähigkeit einen eigenen Namen zu geben.


----------



## Rukosh (24. Juni 2010)

Schade ^^ 
Dann würden auch die ersten Blutelfen antanzen und das unfair finden weil der Namer "Sonnensturm" "cooler" klingt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich denke man würd auch nicht wirklich jede umbenennen brauchen , weil an Kreuzfahrerstoß seh ich nichts verkehrtes^^


----------



## pirmin93 (24. Juni 2010)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> @ Hosenschisser ... Du hast mich offensichtlich nicht verstanden ... eine Zivisilation, die in der Lage ist, zwischen Planeten zu wandern, kämpft nicht mit Keulen .. egal welches LvL .... Punkt aus Ende ... sry.
> 
> Dafür kann es keine, wie Du es nennst, lore.... Begründung geben.


Du scheinst nicht zu wissen, wie die Orcs nach Azeroth gekommen sind :/


----------



## wildrazor09 (24. Juni 2010)

Finde die Idee nicht schlimm, doch nen Goblin werd ich trotzdem lieber im Dschungel aufwachsen lassen als in der kalten Umarmung des Todes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shiruan (24. Juni 2010)

Nochmal um btt zu kommen:
Finde es auch nicht gut, dass Worgen und Goblins die Klasse Dk erhalten werden, aber was soll man machen...
Zu den Leuten die sagen sie sollten aus Gründen der Story die Klassen nicht bekommen, die Story war anfangs WoW wichtig, Blizzard ignoriert diese aber schon seit Wotlk extrem!
Andererseits muss ich sagen...nachdem der Lichkönig dann endlich gefallen ist und Bolvar der neue wird, wird man sich trotzdem noch einen DK erstellen können und ich denke nicht dass Bolvar das gleiche im Schilde führt wie Arthas und jedes Lebewesen zu seinen Untertanen macht...oder es versucht *g* Also wieso sollten Worgen und Goblins dann nicht auch DK's werden können


----------



## Dunkelwolf (24. Juni 2010)

ødan schrieb:


> Wen juckt schon die Story?



Und da habe ich aufgehört zu lesen. Mich interessiert sie.


----------



## Indygor (24. Juni 2010)

Hank schrieb:


> Wer sagt das es geklappt hat?



Wer sagt, dass es NICHT geklappt hat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamarillo148 (24. Juni 2010)

Also ich denke die Kombination gehört auch dazu.
Ich beschwer mich ja auch nich das es soviele hässliche Menschen in WoW gibt^^..
ich bin in RL schon ein Mensch.
wieso denn auch in WoW noch ein?
denn finde ich so ein Coolen Draenei oder nen Troll schon besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also Rassen / Klassen Kombi kann es von mir aus auch alles geben..
zb : Gnom Jäger ( wtf cO )


nunja meine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Flame On 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Turican (25. Juni 2010)

Wenn man Ahnung von der Story hätte,würde man solche Themen nicht erstellen.


----------



## Demonea (26. Juni 2010)

Mit dem Gedanken, dass die erst dazu kommen wenn der Lichkönig bereits geschichte ist, glaube ich nicht, dass Gobbo oder Worg DKs noch Sinn machen.
Hätte es zu wotlk insgeheim schon welche gegeben wären die in ICC oder Eiskrone irgendwo herumgelaufen oder nicht ?


----------



## youngceaser (26. Juni 2010)

ødan schrieb:


> - Was ist daran falsch? (ausser dem Lore Bruch)
> 
> *Es wird einen weiteren DK Schwall geben.
> *Erster Worgen/Goblin auf Stufe 80 Erfolg kann leichter abgegriffen werden.
> *Die Worgen DK Kombination könnte zu einem totalen Aussterben aller anderer Allianz Rassen führen.


*Hat der DK Schwall schon aufgehört?! Auserdem wird sich das dann noch besser aufteilen z.b. 30% Testen Worgen/Goblin Startgebiet 10% Spielen Worgen/Goblin DK durchsStartgebiet und der Rest levelt seinen Main weiter 
*So Hammer ist der Erfolg wohl auch nicht keinen extra titel etc. einfach ne Heldentat mehr zudem es sicher auch einen erster Spieler der Stufe 85 Erfolg geben wird, 
*Glaube ich wohl am wenigsten da Menschen einen sehr guten Volksbonus haben den viele pvp spieler schätzen und auch sonst wird wohl kaum einer seinen alten char zum worg umwandeln lassen schon allein weil es nicht gerade billig ist


----------



## Agarthor (26. Juni 2010)

DenniBoy16 schrieb:


> foren überfluten bringt nichts weil gerade alle meckern das cata zu einfach wird ... und wenns schwerer wird meckern die dass es zu schwer ist
> nehmts doch einfach so wies ist ... blizz hat die lore erfunden und darf sie ändern bzw erweitern wie sie lustig ist



also genau genommen hat blizz die lore nicht erfunden das war ein gewisser Richard A. Knaak der die warcraft romane geschrieben hat klar die rechte dafür gehören blizz aber ich würde gerne anmerken das damals noch keine geldgeilen blizz mitarbeiter die finger im spiel hatten deswegen sind die bücher auch immer wieder lesenswert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber worrauf ich hinnaus wollte ist nur die tatsache das blizz die geschichte nicht erfunden hat^^


----------



## Rhaven (26. Juni 2010)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> @ Stormstrike
> 
> das alles ändert nicht an meiner Aussage. Auch Magie ist in meinem Sinne "Technologie" .... Technologie meint nur das "gewusst wie"
> 
> ...





Dann denke ich du solltest dir doch einmal dringend darüber Gedanken machen, ob ein MMO, in dem es eben um genau solche Dinge geht (Magie, Orcs, Elfen etc. pp), das Richtige für dich ist ;>


----------



## The Paladin (27. Juni 2010)

Richard A. Knaak hat nicht die Lore erfunden. Er hat nur Bücher über Warcraft geschrieben. Wer der echte erfinder ist weiß ich nicht. Aber es gibt viele Menschen bei Blizz die an den Geschichten arbeiten. Einer der Maßgebend für die Lore war, ist Christopher Vincent Metzen. Und warum beschwert ihr euch bei Blizz? Ach, mir egal. Um ehrlich zu sein habe ich die Nase voll von eurem Mimimi gegen Blizz. Es fällt nur auf das NUR die Deutschsprachigen WoWler Blizzard flamen. Die Englischsprachigen sind das komplette Gegenteil von euch. Die Flamen nicht und mit ihnen kann man sich unterhalten GANZ OHNE SCHIMPFWÖRTER!


----------



## Columboo (27. Juni 2010)

warum sollte es nicht geben??
jedes volk hat ein dk, dann sollte es auch worgen und goblins dks geben...viele sind mit dks nicht zufrieden aber die gehören halt zu WOW also finde ich das es auch bei den neuen völkern weiterhin bestehen sollte oder weitergeführt werden!

Ausserdem wenn man ein dk richtig zockt move und skill aufbringt können die im dmg ganz oben mithalten...auch mit der neuen talentänderung beim dk im blut baum, den dann zum tank baum zu machen wird der dk bestimmt sehr interessanter davon bin ich überzeugt.


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. Juni 2010)

Problem ist nur, dass Gilneas komplett abgeschirmt war, wie hätte da die Seuche reinkommen sollen? Gleiches gilt für die Inseln der Goblins. Möglich wären nur DKs vom Dampfdruck-Kartell, aber die sind eine eigene Fraktion.


----------



## Avolus (28. Juni 2010)

Ich habe zwar jetzt sicher nicht alle Posts gelesen, aber mir ist da etwas aufgefallen..
Manche denken, dass Cata nach dem Fall des Lich Königs beginnt, aber das stimmt nicht.
Selbst im Trailer wird das kundgegeben.

Nebenbei bemerkt..
Menschen, die dem Fluch erlegen waren, sich in Worgen zu verwandeln, gibt es schon jetzt, bereits vor dem Fall des Graumähnenwalls.
Siehe z. B. das kleine Städtchen unter Burg Schattenfang im Silberwald.
Daher, why not?!
Worgen DKs sind logisch, Goblin DK auch.
Ist ja nicht so, dass sie mit Cata oder währenddessen einfach so vom Himmel fallen.


----------



## comertz_pole (28. Juni 2010)

Die worgen konnten nicht vom lichking kontroliert werden, deshalb hat ja arugal sie gerufen um Dalaran zu schützen aber die worgen sind halt amok gelaufen und haben nen teil dazu beigetragen das dalaran fiel.


----------



## Lenelli (28. Juni 2010)

unser pummelchen arthas kann doch über den wall drüber gucken, von nordend aus, mächtig und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
habt ihr wohl vergessen, hm? 
todesgriff, seuche drauf, bum bäm - > worgen dk. bisschen fantasie wenn ich bitten darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und jetzt im ernst. du kannst die geschichte nicht eins zu eins mit dem spiel vergleichen. ich finde die umsetzung, bis auf ein paar stolperfelsen, ganz ok.


----------



## Yylviktmoor (28. Juni 2010)

Viel interessanter fänd ich doch die Frage, auf was so ne heilige Sonnenkuh dann reitet ^^ also ein gesegneter Sonnenkodo klingt merkwürdig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja, und zur Umfrage:
Blizzard wird scho wissen was sie tun...bislang haben die eigentlich bei allen ihren Spielen gute Arbeit geleistet, die lediglich im Nachhinein durch ätzendes rumgejammer der Community von eben der selben zugrunde gerichtet wurden.


----------



## Cotraxis (28. Juni 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Vielleicht 10% aller Spieler juckt die Story.
> RPG ist was für Leute, die eine zweite Indetität brauchen, weil sie mit ihrer eigenen nicht zufrieden sind.
> 
> Ich lese in meiner Freizeit, wenn ich lese, echt was besseres als WoW-Bücher für irgendwelche kranken Fanatiker die sich von dem Spiel nichtmehr lösen können, tut mir leid, aber alle Dinge, die mit WoW zu tun haben und nicht im Spiel stattfinden sind für mich einfach nur Ausdrücke der Verzweiflung des Besitzers.
> ...



ÖÖÖÖHHHHMMMMM weist du eigentlich was du da sagst ??? Nur weil hier einige "Ich nehm mich da nun mal nicht raus" die Geschichte von WoW im Taschenbuch lesen soll das SÜCHTIG sein???
Naja wenn es nach deiner meinung geht dann prost Mahlzeit Erde...

Zum TE ich finde sehr wohl das es Worgen /Goblin-DK´s geben sollte... waren ja schließlich von anfang an dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## No_ones (28. Juni 2010)

oder man brauch einfach einen worgen / goblin auf stufe 55 um einen worgen / goblin dk anzufangen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach und dk ist soweiso der größte schrott oO "Hey seht mich an ich bin Tôdésrîttér ein toller dk oO"


----------



## merc91 (28. Juni 2010)

ødan schrieb:


> blablabla...
> 
> 
> Die Worgen DK Kombination könnte zu einem* totalen Aussterben aller anderer Allianz Rassen* führen.



xD du bist wahnsinn du solltest für die BILD zeitung arbeiten


----------



## Hosenschisser (29. Juni 2010)

Indygor schrieb:


> Du hast echt vergessen, dass Graumähnenwall extra dazu gebaut wurde um KEINEN rein oder raus zu lassen. Du hast deine Hausaufgaben in WOW-Lore nicht gemacht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es gab mal eine Republik, vielleicht warst du zu der zeit noch nicht geboren, diese republik wurde in Richtung Westen eingezäunt und von bewaffneten Staatsdienern von Türmen aud bewacht. Ihre Hauptstadt war gleichzeitig zur hälfte auch Hauptstadt der westlichen Republik und worde durch eine große Mauer geteilt und ebenfalls bewacht.

Dies alles galt nur dem Zweck, sich vom Westen abzuschotten und keinen Landsmann dort hin gehen zu lassen.


Jetzt frag ich dich, wieso wurde der Zaun und die Mauer bewacht? 

Es wußten doch alle Volksangehörigen wozu es diese gab. Deiner Meinung nach tut jedes denkende Wesen nur genau das, was ihm diktiert und was von ihm erwartet wird.


----------

